# What's the best site for downloading classical music?



## kengrooms (Oct 14, 2007)

I'm looking for the largest classical music library online to download to my pc and mp3, ipod, etc. Also, can you suggest the best mp3 player (or ipod)? Thanks.


----------



## Manuel (Feb 1, 2007)

EMULE...........


----------



## Handel (Apr 18, 2007)

or Torrent....


----------



## Gustav (Aug 29, 2005)

Itunes.com


----------

